# Polaris RZR Audio by G-Spot Services



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

*600W PMX-2, Front Speaker, Sub & Rear Speaker Kit for PolarisÂ® RZRÂ® models.*

*RZR-STAGE4 Kit includes: *


PMX-2: Compact Digital Media Receiver w/ 2.7â€ Color Display
RFRZ-PMX2DK: Installation Kit for Dash
RFRZ-FSE: RZR 6.5â€ Front Speaker Enclosure (Pair)
RM1652B: 6.5â€ Speaker Black (Pair)
PBR300X4: 300 Watt Speaker Amp
PBR300X1: 300 Watt Subwoofer Amp
RFRZ-FWE: RZR 10â€ Front Subwoofer Enclosure
RM110D2B: 10â€ Subwoofer Black
RFRZ-K4D: RZR Dual Amp Kit and Mounting Plate
RM1652W-MB: 6.5â€ Rear Speaker in Enclosure (Pair)
PM-CL2B: Mounting Clamp for Rear Enclosure
<A href="http://www.rockfordfosgate.com/products/details/rfrz-rsw16">RFRZ-RSW16: RZR Rear Speaker Harness


Available for Preorder
Contact us for pricing and availability installed or DIY packages.


----------

